# Snowbird punts on AF Canyon development



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1070&sid=37...elop-lower-american-fork-canyon&s_cid=queue-4

It does seem they still intend to develop the upper part of Mary Ellen Gulch though, based on his comment in the article AND the new road they built connecting the snowbird lift areas to the top of the mines on Mary Ellen..

-DallanC


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, this is just lower AF Canyon. They're still planning on developing Mineral Basin and ME Gulch. So efforts need to continue in the fight.


----------

